# [APP 3.0+] System Monitor



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: RC 0

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello guys,

I just released my new System Monitor app and wanted to share it with you.

This app is quite versatile, you will be able to monitor CPU,RAM,I/O and NETWORK using either the main app, notification bar, floating app or widgets.



Screens


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Just installed on my N4; it looks great! A much more pleasing-to-the-eye approach than I usually see with similar apps. I'll rock it for a few days and let you know my further thoughts as they develop.

Edit: speaking of thoughts, here's one... when I tap on a notification, I'm most likely interested in seeing more detail (or perhaps the other monitors) rather than the application settings. Maybe make an option for what action is performed when the user taps on a notification? The same for the widgets as well. On that note, I _do_ really like the Play/Pause button on the widgets to toggle whether or not they are updating.


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you! It's nice to know that my app looks better than the other great apps available for the purpose.

About the "tap on notification" thing, good point! I actually thought about it I noticed that most of the times that I tapped on it, I wanted to go to the settings to adjust something. Maybe creating an option for what action is performed is the best idea!

Thanks again =)


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

*OPEN CONTEST TO WIN 50$: Read here Google+ Post*


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Some more feedback after playing with it a bit. Again, I really like what you've got going here, so please take these comments as they are intended (as constructive criticism, not attacking your work).

- There seems to be a pretty noticeable performance impact with the notification update rate set to a low value (under 10 seconds, really). I'm not sure what I could do to help track that down, but I've used a few similar apps with update rates of 3-5 seconds without a discernible impact.
- If I close a Flying Monitor by tapping the X in the top-right corner, the toggle to turn it on/off doesn't get updated to reflect it. To get the Monitor back, I have to disable the monitor and then re-enable it. 
- I like the layout of the expandable notifications, particularly with the per-core CPU monitor. The widgets are also good. I would, however, like to see some more options for the appearance/layout of the Floating Monitor though: transparency, size, graph on/off, etc. For my usage, at least, I'd love to be able to reduce the memory and processor monitors to a single line of small text that I could drop in the corner while I'm gaming.
- Are there any plans for a sort of background monitoring service?

I'll let you know when I think of some more thoughts


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Sir! I totally accept all your comments as constructive criticism. That's really what I need right now =)

- Performance impact with notifications: There is really not much I can do since it is not my job to draw on the notification bar, but of the Android system. What I can recommend is to use only 1 notification type at the same time to reduce the impact. 
- Closing Flying Monitor: You're right. Got to be fixed!
- More appearance options seems like a great idea! Will do!

Regarding the background monitor service, I'm not sure yet, but it could be a nice feature!


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

On the background monitor thing, it doesn't need to be anything fancy. I just think it would be nice for the graphs and whatnot to already be populated with some information when I launch the app.

And as long as I'm dreaming, it might be cool to have an additional Notification monitor available which could combine a top-level view of the others. I'm not sure how differently it is implemented, but FaberfoX's SysteMon (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.faberfox.systemon) is kind of like what I'm thinking. I of course don't want your app to be a clone of his by any means, I'm just offering it as an example of one which combines various monitors into a single notification and doesn't seem to cause as much of a performance hit. Your app is much prettier though


----------

